# Verknüpung zweier batch Dateien klappt nicht



## chrysler (26. November 2005)

Hallo.
Ich habe zwei Batch Dateien. Die eine wird geöffnet, öffnet dann zum Schluss eine weitere batch Datei.
Das Problem:
Alleine Funktionieren beide Batches problemlos.
Lässt man aber beide nacheinander laufen -per Quelltext-, dann geht nur die erste, bei der zweiten kommt der Fehler:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\>CALL "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\netstatTEST.bat"

Hier die beiden Quelltexte:
Datei, die die andere aufruft:
1.)

```
@title Computer Status Online Logger>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo.>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo.>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo.>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo.>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo ########################################################>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo Computer 1 war am %date% um %time% >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo online gegangen. Die Ausgabe ist auch bei>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo netstat.>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo +netstatTEST.bat verwendet.+>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo ########################################################>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo.>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo.>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo.>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
@echo.>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\Status.txt" &
Call "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Eigene Dateien\Programme\netstat\netstatTEST.bat"
```


Der zweite, die durch die erste aufgerufen wird: 

```
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo ------------------------------------------------------------------------->>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo Datum: %DATE% um %TIME% auf %COMPUTERNAME% . >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo ------------------------------------------------------------------------->>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo ____________ >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo '+netstat:+' >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo ____________ >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@netstat>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" & 
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo #########################################################################>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo _____________ >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo '+ipconfig:+' >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo _____________ >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@ipconfig>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" & 
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo #########################################################################>>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
@echo. >>"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Desktop\netstatinfo.txt" &
```

Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass der Vorgang ziemlich lange dauert, kann man den nicht verkürzen (also die 2. batch), oder sollte man für netstat und ipconfig extra eine batch aufmachen?


----------



## Azi (26. November 2005)

Was ist denn der Fehler? Bau mal ein paar mal 'pause' ein, dann kannst du schauen, in welcher Zeile der Fehler liegt.
*Edit:* Bei mir funktioniert es...
*Edit2:* Cool, ich kannte netstat noch garnicht... Ich habe schon jahrelang nach einem *ach-wie-heißt-nochmal-das-programm-für-linux-mit-dem-man-die-aktuellen-verbindungen-sehen-kann-und-eine-ellenlange-liste-anzeigt-die-immer-länger-wird*-Programm für Windows gesucht...


----------



## chrysler (29. November 2005)

Vielleicht lag es an der gründlichkeit der prüfung; jedenfalls klappt es mit dem Programm Quick Batch File Compiler recht gut.
Bisherige Nachteile: 

1.) netstat wenn der Status.bat zugefügt, taucht beim Starten der Status.exe datei kurzfristig (solange die frühere Status.bat arbeitet) auf und verschwindet dann wieder.

2.) Quick Batch File Compiler erzeugt auch ein komisches Bildchen zu der exe, die erstellt wird.
Kann man diese(s) Bilder der exe Dateiein in eigene umändern?


----------



## Azi (30. November 2005)

Das Programm ist nur heiße Luft! Er speichert die Batchdatei in ein Selbstentpackbares Archiv und startet das dann! Die Batchdatei wird hier gespeichert: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\<Name>\Lokale Einstellungen\ Temp. Und zwar als versteckte Datei. Herauszufinden mit folgender Batchdatei:


```
@echo off
cls
echo %0
pause
exit
```

In %0 steht der 0. Parameter der Batchdatei, also der Name selbst inklusive Pfad.


----------



## chrysler (2. Dezember 2005)

Danke für den Tipp.
Gibt es vielleicht ein besseres batch2exe programm?


----------



## Azi (2. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe 2 Jahre lang nach etwas solchem gesucht. Aber es gibt einfach keinen wirklichek Converter, alle packen die Datei nur in ein selbstentpackbares Archiv und entpacken diese bei der Ausführung. Ich habe etwa 20 "Batch-Converter" gefunden, die allesamt das oben beschriebene machen. Leider.


----------



## chrysler (2. Dezember 2005)

Das ist ja blöd.
Kann man vielleicht denn noch das Bild der exe ändern?


----------



## Azi (2. Dezember 2005)

Ja, da gibt es welche, die das können. Du kannst aber auch eifach WinRAR benutzen und ein selbstentpackendes Archiv erstellen, das die Batchdatei im Temp-Ordner entpackt. Ein "Batch-Compiler", der das kann, ist z.B. Batch-Converter von Bionic, ich glaube, so heißt die Firma... Musst du mal Googlen...


----------

